# Lenze Kenner! Auf-/Abwickler durch Tänzerregelung!!!



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen,

die Geschwindigkeit des Aufwicklers bzw. Abwickelers soll durch einen Tänzer gereglt werden. 
Der Tänzerwert liegt zwischen 0 und 10V.
Der FU ist ein 8400 Highline C. Motor ist auch von Lenze (C86-1247).
Welche Parameter muss ich beachten? Welche werte für PID-Regler in dem FB L_PCTRL_1?
Wenn Ihr noch andere Informationen braucht, bin ich da.

vielen Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Rhenania


----------



## Hesse (8 Mai 2017)

Handelt es sich un die selbe Anlage ?

Bist du der gleiche Fragende ?

Lenze FU 8400 highline c , Motorstrom steigt an und der Motor wird heiß


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Nee das bin ich net.
Aber der jenige hat ungefähr die gleichen Bedingungen wie bei mir, nur bei mir wird der Motor nicht heiss, es läuft ganz normal aber der Tänzer bei großen Belatungen fängt er stark zu schwingen  und schlägt am unteren Anschlag.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Mai 2017)

In welchem Durchmesserbereich arbeitest du ?
Mist der Tänzer einen Durchhang vor dem Wickler oder indirekt den Durchmesser des Wickels selbst ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Durchmesserbereich: bis 660mm .
ich habe leider die zweite Frage nicht richtig verstanden! Der Tänzer mist eigentlich nix, er liefert je nach Position einen Wert zwischen 0  und 10v also wie ein Potti.


----------



## Hesse (8 Mai 2017)

Bitten eine kleine Zeichnung wie das Material verläuft:
  Abwickler --- > Leitantrieb ? ---> Aufwickler
  Wo ist jetzt der Tänzer ?
  Was regelt der Tänzer den Aufwickler oder den Abwickler?
  Hast du auch die Leitgeschwindigkeit zur Verfügung ?


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

also jeder besitzt sein eigener Tänzer. Die Leitgeschwindigkeit steht mir leider nicht zur verfügung.

PS: Sorry für meine hässliche Zeichnung


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Mai 2017)

Dann sollte wohl am Drucker die Geschwindigkeit konstant sein und angepasst an die Druckgeschwindigkeit. Haben beide Tänzer die gleiche Vorspannung?
Du hast doch 2 Fu - nicht oder?


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Ja es gehet um zwei gleiche FUs.
Die Tänzer haben nicht die gleiche Vorspannung, aber auch wenn die beiden gleich lege, bleibt das Problem bestehen.


----------



## Hesse (8 Mai 2017)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
  Einer muss doch der „Geschwindigkeit Bestimmter“ sein,

  wenn auf beiden Seiten eine Tanzerreglung ist. 
  Sonst schaukelt sich das ganze doch auf.
  Greift der Drucker da ein?

EDIT:
Von welcher Bahnbreite reden wir eigentlich ?
Welche Leistungskasse haben die Wickler , ein paar Watt oder mehre kW?


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Mai 2017)

Vielleicht als Hinweis für deine Applikation :
Wenn du auf- oder abwickelst sollte deine Umfangsgeschwindigkeit konstant bleiben. Wenn du die Abhängigkeit von "Drehzahl des Wickels" zu "Umfangsgeschwindigkeit der Rolle" mal auflöst wirst du feststellen, dass sich hier eine 1/x-Funktion als Abhängigkeit (zwischen Durchmesser = 0 und Durchmesser = unendlich) ergibt. Das ist jetzt natürlich theoretisiert - jedoch ist deine Abhängigkeit im Bereich von Durchmesser = 150 mm und Durchmesser = 660 mm niemals linear. An der Stelle sollte also nach meiner Meinung schon mal besser der Durchmesser und nicht ein Tänzer betrachtet werden. Der Tänzer kann (und soll) sinnvollerweise eigentlich nur eine Korrektur vornehmen. Dann hat Hesse natürlich vollkommen Recht :  2 Tänzer machen so keinen Sinn - höchstens vielleicht wenn eine Bahnspannung aufrecht erhalten bleiben soll. In dem Fall sollte der Tänzer jedoch betriebsmäßig IMMER in Mittelstellung sein (und halt eben nur korrigieren).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Hesse (8 Mai 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Der Tänzer kann (und soll) sinnvollerweise eigentlich nur eine Korrektur vornehmen. )



Genauso kenn ich das auch.
 Die Geschwindigkeit des Aufrollens wir berechnet, woraus auch immer da gibt es verschieden Möglichkeiten je nach Gegebenheit.
  Zu dieser Geschwindigkeit gibt es dann einen Aufschlag von ein paar %, und der Tänzer korrigiert (begrenzt) das Drehmoment


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Es gibt noch eine Bahnspannugsregelung, die sorgt dafür, dass der Aufwickler den Abwickler einfach nachfolgt.


----------



## Rehnania (8 Mai 2017)

Leider es ist bei mir nicht möglich Den Durchmesser zu betrachten. 
Und wie ich irgendwo bei Lenze gelesen habe, sollte eine Durchmesserkompensation durch die Tänzerregelung realisierbar sein. ABER wie habe ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hesse (9 Mai 2017)

Rehnania schrieb:


> Es gibt noch eine Bahnspannugsregelung, die sorgt dafür, dass der Aufwickler den Abwickler einfach nachfolgt.


  Du verätzt uns nicht alles oder nur so nach und nach  ….


Rehnania schrieb:


> PS: Sorry für meine hässliche Zeichnung


 
  Ist nicht hässlich, Bilder sagen oft mehr als 1000 Zeichen
  Nur wenn noch Angaben fehlen ist die Reglung für uns nicht zu verstehen 

  Zeichne in das Bild noch mal diese „Bahnspannugsregelung“ ein

  Und zeichne mal alle gebildeten Regelkreise ein 
  welcher Sollwert (woher?) ----> welcher Istwert (Tanzer) --- > Regler ----> wirkt auf welchen Motor?


----------



## Rehnania (9 Mai 2017)

Der Sollwert kommt dann von einer Steuerung, die dann sagt mit welcher Geschwindigkeit gedruckt werden soll z.B. 20m/min.

************************************************************************
Also mich interessiert, wie der Parametersatz z.B. nur für den Abwickler aussehen soll, und welche Parameter, ich beachten muss!!


----------



## Fabpicard (9 Mai 2017)

Rehnania schrieb:


> Leider es ist bei mir nicht möglich Den Durchmesser zu betrachten.
> Und wie ich irgendwo bei Lenze gelesen habe, sollte eine Durchmesserkompensation durch die Tänzerregelung realisierbar sein. ABER wie habe ich leider keine Ahnung.



Aha und das hast du WO bei Lenze gelesen???

Ich kann dir nämlich verraten, das es SO nicht gehen wird...
Egal ob bei 20m/min, 50m/min oder 500m/min. Vielleicht geht das noch bei 2m/min, wenn die Bahnspannung irgendwo in einem seeehr sehr weit gefassten Bereich liegen darf... Nur wird dein "Drucker" dann ein dermaßen schlechtes Ergebnis liefern, das du am Ende besser gleich in einen Container spulst 

Leider sind bei uns die Lenze-Dinger immer nur in den Anlagenteilen zwischen dem Ab und Aufwickler, daher kann ich dir die Parameter nicht nennen.
ABER ich kann dir einen entscheidenden Tip geben 

Du musst den Durchmesser der Rolle nicht "Betrachten" können, es reicht für eine Regelung bis gut 100m/min auch völlig aus, wenn du Vor dem Starten einfach den Rollendurchmesser und die Materialstärke angibst. Denn daraus kannst du dir kontinuierlich deinen Rollendurchmesser errechnen...
(Gut, bei 500m/min würd ich aus Erfahrung wohl wieder auf eine Messung gehen    )

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Hesse (9 Mai 2017)

Rehnania schrieb:


> Es gibt noch* eine* Bahnspannugsregelung,


  Da hast du geschrieben *eine.*
  Eingezeichnet hast du *zwei.* 
  Wie funktioniert das? wohin wirkt die ?
  Bist du sicher, dass es keine Bahngeschwindigkeitserfassung ist? 
 evtl. auch für den Drucker der muss doch eigentlich den aktuellen Bahnspeed  bekommen
habe die Wickler einen Rückmeldung ? (Resolver / Drehgeber)


----------



## zako (9 Mai 2017)

... also Du fährst mit bis zu 20m/min (bzw. an den aktuellen Leitwert kommst Du ran !?)

Zunächst ist die Kaskadenregelung wie folgt:
Tänzerlageregler --> Drehzahlsollwert --> Drehzahlregelung --> ...

Der Tänzerlageregler fährt man als P(I)- Regler aus. Zunaechst wuerde ich ohne I-Anteil fahren. Jetzt schaltest Du ein (im Stillstand).
Die Tänzer werden auf Sollposition (normallerweise Mittelstellung) gezogen. Wenn es jetzt schon instabil ist, Lageregler- Verstaerkungsfaktor reduzieren.
Wenn Du nun langsam los fährst dann wirst Du feststellen, dass die Tänzer geschwindigkeitsabhaengig von der Sollposition abweichen. Man könnte jetzt versuchen mit einen I-Anteil (Nachstellzeit durchaus im Sekundenbereich) den Tänzer in die Mitte zu bekommen (ich wuerde aber noch mit reinen P-Regler arbeiten).

Im besten Fall ist der Anfangsdurchmesser bekannt. Falls nicht kannst Du ihn jetzt aber berechnen, falls Du die Leitgeschwindigkeit kennst. Eine Berechnung indem man den Durchmesser aus der Relation Leitgeschwindigkeit / Wicklerdrehzahl wird in der Praxis eingesetzt. Bei  SIEMENS - Wickler im Antrieb nehme ich aber eher das Integrationsverfahren (weiss jetzt nicht,  ob der LENZE- Wickler das auch implementiert hat). Vorteil ist, dass Du die Wege ermittelst und das ist deutlich ruhiger. 
Beispiel: v=15m/min = 0,25m/s (ist bekannt), Wickler hat nach vier Sekunden eine Umdrehung gemacht ==> Umfang =1 m ==> D =318mm
Nun kennst Du den Durchmesser und kannst Die Solldrehzahl fÃ¼r den Wickler durchmesserabhaengig berechnen (hier mÃ¼sste jetzt der Wickler mit 1Umdrehung / 4 Sekunden = 15 Umdrehungen/ Minute drehen). D.h. Du gibst am Taenzerlageregler vorbei schon einmal den Drehzahlsollwert (Motorsolldrehzahl = Wicklerdrehzahl * Wicklergetriebe) vor und der Lageregler regelt nur etwas nach (da verzichte ich auch gerne auf den I-Anteil - musst halt mal ausprobieren).

PS:: Ich hoffe ich habe mich im Beispiel nicht verrechnet


----------



## Rehnania (11 Mai 2017)

"Zako" Danke schön für den Tipp, ich werde es gleiche probieren.



zako schrieb:


> ... , falls Du die Leitgeschwindigkeit kennst. Eine Berechnung indem man den Durchmesser aus der Relation Leitgeschwindigkeit / Wicklerdrehzahl wird in der Praxis eingesetzt....



was ist eigentllich die Leitgeschwindigkeit? und wie kann ich sie ausrechnen?


----------



## Per (11 Mai 2017)

*Lenze Wickeltechnik*

Hallo Rehnania,

schau die mal folgenden Beitrag an : https://www.sps-forum.de/programmie...e-zu-aufwickler-applikation-2.html#post169362
Einführung Wickeltechnik

Die Leitgeschwindigkeit ist die Materialgeschwindigkeit.

Von Lenze gibt´s eine fertige Applikation für Zentrumswickler mit den 8400High/Top Line.

Welche Randbedingungen sind vorhanden ?

1 Minimale Material Geschwindigkeit
2 Maximale Material Geschwindigkeit
3 Minimaler Auf-Abwickler Durchmesser
4 Maximaler Auf-Abwickler Durchmesser
5 Maximaler Materialzug
6 Minimaler Materialzug
7 Motordaten OK!  C86= 1247 1,1KW .... Rückführung : Resolver oder HTL Geber vorhanden am Motor ?
8 Getriebedaten I = ?

Transportiert der Drucker das Material selbständig ? Ist er der Geschwindigkeitsbestimmde  Antrieb ?

Gruß Per


----------



## Rehnania (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo Per,

Die Randbedingungen:

1 Minimale Material Geschwindigkeit = 5 m/min
 2 Maximale Material Geschwindigkeit = 48 m/min
 3 Minimaler Auf-Abwickler Durchmesser = Nur die Hülse dann
 4 Maximaler Auf-Abwickler Durchmesser = 660mm
 5 Maximaler Materialzug = ???
 6 Minimaler Materialzug = ???
 7 Motordaten sind richtig eingestellt, die Rückführung ist mit einem HTL Encoer mit 1024 Geberstrichzahl.
 8 Getriebedaten I = ? meinst jetzt der Motor-Bemessungsstrom? wenn ja , dann ist es 2,8A


Der Drucker transportiert das Material sebständig und er ist auch der Geschwindigkeitsbestimmde  Antrieb.


----------



## Per (11 Mai 2017)

*Getriebedaten*

Getriebedaten I =  Getriebeuntersetzung 

Hülsen Durchmesser ?  76mm   150mm ???? es gibt so viele Hülsen
Hast du die Druckergeschwindigkeit in Form eines Normsignales (0-10V 4-20mA) vorliegen ?

Gruß Per


----------



## Rehnania (11 Mai 2017)

Per schrieb:


> Getriebedaten I =  Getriebeuntersetzung
> 
> Hülsen Durchmesser ?  76mm   150mm ???? es gibt so viele Hülsen
> Hast du die Druckergeschwindigkeit in Form eines Normsignales (0-10V 4-20mA) vorliegen ?
> ...



Also Hülsendurchmesser ist 76mm.
Ja die Druckgeschwindigkeit liegt zwischen 0 und 10v.

Ach so wegen dem "Getriebedaten" I, ich habe es leider nicht, da die Maschine beim Kunde ist


----------

